# Forum newbie considering a SVS SB12 Plus



## 6guns (May 2, 2009)

Considering buying my first ever subwoofer. I've heard great things about SVS and am compelled by the review of the above model here. I'd like to use this for both audio and home theater. Is there anything I need to know about this type of set-up? My room is approximately 20' x 15' with an "L" shape on one end. My system includes a Yamaha RX-V992 receiver and (the now defunct) Platinum Audio Studio 1 mains, Studio 2 center and Studio 3 rears. I know I have a lot to learn, but thought I'd ask for some preliminary advice. Thanks!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

First thing you should do is email SVS at [email protected] and provide them with your measurements and a photo of your room if possible. They will quickly reply with their recommendations. See their advertisement at the top of each page. Let us know what they recommend as well as what your final decision is. Good Luck!


----------



## 6guns (May 2, 2009)

eaglerider94, thanks for the reply. I'll do just that and see what they have to say. Yes, I'll report back and fill in the blanks. Thanks again.


----------

